
Modern Fertility – It's Time to Modernize Fertility - aaffttoonn
https://medium.com/modern-fertility/its-time-to-modernize-fertility-3225e1e66bf4
======
mediocrejoker
I think this is an ad for a product, so I'm not going to read it unless
someone can convince me otherwise.

~~~
jbob2000
The very first line: "Introducing the first comprehensive fertility test you
can take at home."

Garbage. Flagged.

~~~
runesoerensen
It is people like you and parent that make "Don't Read the Comments"[0]
relevant. This company just launched and it's perfectly fine to introduce and
"advertise" the products you make even on Hacker News -- particularly newly
launched startups addressing a common need.

You seem to know nothing about the problem this company is trying to solve, or
at least you chose not to share any usable information. You both read
somewhere between 1-2 lines of this post and decided to chime in with your
completely unsubstantial opinions.

You contributed nothing and did nothing to help the founders improve.

[0] [http://blog.samaltman.com/dont-read-the-
comments](http://blog.samaltman.com/dont-read-the-comments)

------
patrickg_zill
So we've been denying biological reality for a generation, and now the
chickens are coming home to roost?

What's the takeaway for teenagers or those in their early 20s, who are being
encouraged to plan their life?

~~~
forthefuture
The article says that the reason for lower fertility rates are people waiting
to have kids later.

Lower individual fertility from age only happens as you trend toward 40, so
there's nothing teenagers and 20 year olds should be planning outside of
"maybe have kids at 30".

